# Focusrite Clarett 2Pre vs Audient Id22



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I am looking to update my audio interface (M-Audio) and after doing a lot of research I have these two options:

-Focusrite Clarett 2Pre
- Audient Id22

Please, help me choose the most suitable one.

I am a PC user and the most important aspects for me are:

- Low latency.

- Good headphone amp.

- Good compatibility with Windows 10 drivers.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2021)

ID 22 user here…Windows 10…..

I can highly recommend this audio interface…it has multiple outs and insert send and return so you can use outboard gear in the future. Also Adat in and out for expansion.

Console Mic pres and beefy headphone amp.

I take mine for granted…it’s just works….👍


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> ID 22 user here…Windows 10…..
> 
> I can highly recommend this audio interface…it has multiple outs and insert send and return so you can use outboard gear in the future. Also Adat in and out for expansion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer!!!


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 17, 2021)

Please  more opinions?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 17, 2021)

What is the reason for upgrading? To get lower latency? Better recording quality? Better output quality to main monitors? Better headphone amp? Better drivers?


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 17, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> What is the reason for upgrading? To get lower latency? Better recording quality? Better output quality to main monitors? Better headphone amp? Better drivers?


M-audio has terrible drivers and very noisy inputs, in my opinion. The headphone amp is not bad, but I would like something better. So I think I need to improve all aspects.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2021)

Israel Álvarez said:


> M-audio has terrible drivers and very noisy inputs, in my opinion. The headphone amp is not bad, but I would like something better. So I think I need to improve all aspects.


ID 22 will impress you…I guarantee it….I’m very particular about my tech…🤓😂


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 28, 2021)

Prefer the mic pre's on the Clarett.


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 28, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Prefer the mic pre's on the Clarett.


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## darkogav (Jul 29, 2021)

If you do any live recording with mic's, such as vocals or acoustic guitar, I think the Clarett will make a difference. It might be good to check if a new gen is coming out though. Focusrite refreshed their Scarlett line not too long ago, so its possible Clarett migth be next.


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jul 29, 2021)

darkogav said:


> If you do any live recording with mic's, such as vocals or acoustic guitar, I think the Clarett will make a difference. It might be good to check if a new gen is coming out though. Focusrite refreshed their Scarlett line not too long ago, so its possible Clarett migth be next.


I also think that a new Clarett is coming. Thomann has unlisted the complete Clarett USB product line except the OctoPre.


----------

